# Help!, need to relock bootloader without USB(Not rooted)



## h4r0ld (Feb 27, 2013)

For some reason the i cant see the phone connected to the computer, i tried everything i saw in forums, am almost sure that is a hardware issue but i already unlocked the bootloader and void the warranty.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry, but this is not a whole lot to go off of, need more info if we are going to be of any use:
What was the first issue (why are you trying to relock the bootloader)?
What does happen when you connect the phone to the computer (phone side and computer side)?
What OS does your computer run?
What have you tried (list the "everything" you speak of) and what happened when you tried?
Simple answer though; *no*, the bootloader cannot be relocked by any conventional means other than a fastboot command requiring a usb connection to the computer.


----------



## h4r0ld (Feb 27, 2013)

Am trying to relock the bootloader to claim warranty, when i connect the phone to the computer the phone charges, in the computer nothing happends, i tried in several OS (XP,7,8). in all forums they mention utilities that works with the computer to relock, but thats not an option for me... (sorry if i made mistakes, english is not my main language,)


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you boot the phone into fastboot? If the phone is powered off it will not register on the computer, if the phone is running normally or in recovery it won't matter. Must be in fastboot to send the lock command.


----------



## h4r0ld (Feb 27, 2013)

this is what i got:


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

That's exactly what you need. If the computer doesn't recognize it, try a different USB cable. You can test the connection by typing

```
fastboot devices
```
 into a command line.


----------



## h4r0ld (Feb 27, 2013)

cant see the cellphone on the pc, nothing happends when i connect it


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you have fast charge on? That will prevent your computer from seeing the phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

h4r0ld said:


> cant see the cellphone on the pc, nothing happends when i connect it


Check your device manager look for a flag. Sounds like a driver issue

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## h4r0ld (Feb 27, 2013)

Nothing yet...


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

If you like you can PM me, If you want I can team viewer in and take a look. At least make sure you have what you need setup correctly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mjt111 (Oct 3, 2011)

I had this problem and it was a driver issue on windows 8. Reinstalled the driver and it fixed the issue.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------

